# Haunt of the scottsquatch 2012



## Scottsquatch (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello everyone! Please check out my video for my haunt, "Haunt of the Scottsquatch".

Here is the link:





If you have a YouTube account, please feel free to leave a comment, thumbs up the vid, and subscribe. 

Thanks,
Scottsquatch


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Scott, welcome to the forum, I think you will like it here. The haunt looks great! Always good to see the ghosts. You make the TOTs work for their candy


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! Very impressive! Has a very primitive, creepy feel to it. I like how you used the jute netting for atmosphere. Love that stuff. Great lighting too. Really awesome haunt and well photographed.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Your haunt is fantastic. I love the vast number of skeletons and the variety of poses and situations that they find themselves in. Really excellent detail work, right down to the rats and roaches. First class haunt all the way around, I bet the trick or treaters just love you. I love your Wallbreaker ghosts and your wonderful use of lighting! So even though you are a newbie on the forum, you are an old pro at haunting. So nice to have you on the forum and get to see your wonderful ideas.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Scottsquatch! Saw it this morning over at Rot's blog. IT IS AWESOME!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Extremely impressive haunt, and love the tone/style of it: very rustic and natural feeling, and the lighting is superb as well. Thank you for sharing the video! Totally jealous of your haunt now and may have to borrow some general ideas...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of the most beautifully unnerving and atmospheric haunts I've seen. Details like the bird parts, rats, as well as the skellies and skellie parts distributed throughout convey the impression of the aftermath of some terrible disaster.


----------



## Scottsquatch (Apr 13, 2012)

heresjohnny said:


> Hi Scott, welcome to the forum, I think you will like it here. The haunt looks great! Always good to see the ghosts. You make the TOTs work for their candy


Thanks buddy! I had a old account on here from when I owned my prop company, but opened a new one a while back. Since I am so involved with my YouTube channel, it's hard for me to pull myself away to be apart of other sites. lol


----------



## Scottsquatch (Apr 13, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> Wow! Very impressive! Has a very primitive, creepy feel to it. I like how you used the jute netting for atmosphere. Love that stuff. Great lighting too. Really awesome haunt and well photographed.


Thanks, great compliments!


----------



## Scottsquatch (Apr 13, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Your haunt is fantastic. I love the vast number of skeletons and the variety of poses and situations that they find themselves in. Really excellent detail work, right down to the rats and roaches. First class haunt all the way around, I bet the trick or treaters just love you. I love your Wallbreaker ghosts and your wonderful use of lighting! So even though you are a newbie on the forum, you are an old pro at haunting. So nice to have you on the forum and get to see your wonderful ideas.


Thanks a bunch! I used to post on here as Haunter's Headquarters back when I was running a small prop company. Some of the ghosts used are from heresjohnny, he made some fantastic designs.


----------



## Scottsquatch (Apr 13, 2012)

Rania said:


> Hi Scottsquatch! Saw it this morning over at Rot's blog. IT IS AWESOME!


Thank you! I really appreciate that Rot put it up .


----------



## Scottsquatch (Apr 13, 2012)

Regions Beyond said:


> Extremely impressive haunt, and love the tone/style of it: very rustic and natural feeling, and the lighting is superb as well. Thank you for sharing the video! Totally jealous of your haunt now and may have to borrow some general ideas...


It is a huge honor for anyone to ever want to borrow ideas, so thank you very much


----------



## Scottsquatch (Apr 13, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> One of the most beautifully unnerving and atmospheric haunts I've seen. Details like the bird parts, rats, as well as the skellies and skellie parts distributed throughout convey the impression of the aftermath of some terrible disaster.


Thanks so much, what a kickass compliment!!


----------



## Scottsquatch (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great compliments!!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Scott. It's Frank (Hauntguy311 from youtube) Welcome to Hauntforum and like i said on youtube, your haunt looks awesome man! Great job


----------



## Scottsquatch (Apr 13, 2012)

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> Hey Scott. It's Frank (Hauntguy311 from youtube) Welcome to Hauntforum and like i said on youtube, your haunt looks awesome man! Great job


Thanks Frank! I spend so much time on my YouTube channel I tend to only pop in the forums every once and a while.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding Scott...!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I got goosebumps, nice work! I really like the specter toward the end that opens it's robe and has blinking lights!


----------



## Scottsquatch (Apr 13, 2012)

beelce said:


> Outstanding Scott...!!!


Thanks! I like your thumbnail pic. It looks like the Aenima eye from Tool.


----------



## Scottsquatch (Apr 13, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> I got goosebumps, nice work! I really like the specter toward the end that opens it's robe and has blinking lights!


Thank you! I tend to put out less animated props each year, but I still like including a few since the TOT's really like them.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Impressive. It looks like your scarecrow is tough on the crows and you've got quite the body count in your haunt with all those skeletons.  The group of various ghosts and FCGs is beautiful.


----------



## Scottsquatch (Apr 13, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> Impressive. It looks like your scarecrow is tough on the crows and you've got quite the body count in your haunt with all those skeletons.  The group of various ghosts and FCGs is beautiful.


He takes the term "murder of crows" to the extreme hehe. Thank you very much .


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, I really like your haunt! I love the decapitated crows and the face on that scarecrow is so creepy! I liked the hanging skellies and your other props are so unique. Very nice job!


----------



## Scottsquatch (Apr 13, 2012)

Copchick said:


> Wow, I really like your haunt! I love the decapitated crows and the face on that scarecrow is so creepy! I liked the hanging skellies and your other props are so unique. Very nice job!


I murdered the crows myself hehe. I wanted the hanging skeleton/barbwire scene in the tree to be bigger, but after hours of wrapping 150 feet of barbwire around them, I couldn't spend anymore time on it lol. Glad you liked it all .


----------

